# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Sài Gòn có đủ thứ chè...

## thietht

*Chè nha! Câu rủ rê quen thuộc của mấy bà, mấy cô sau giờ làm việc, lúc rảnh rỗi cũng như hai chữ “Nhậu đi!” mà mấy ông thường nói.*


Sài Gòn có đủ thứ chè. Nào là chè Thái, chè Mỹ, chè các loại đậu, chè sen, chè khoai môn, chè thập cẩm, chè sương sa, sương sáo… Thương hiệu của từng loại chè thường gắn với tên của những con đường: chè Thái – Nguyễn Tri Phương, chè Mỹ – quận 1, Nguyễn Văn Đậu, chè thập cẩm – Kỳ Đồng, chè 175 Trần Huy Liệu…


Món chè được giới trẻ yêu thích nhất hiện nay là chè Thái. Từ dọc đường từ 3.2 đến Nguyễn Tri Phương, đường Vĩnh Viễn quận 10 chè mọc lên như nấm. Chè Thái hợp với đặc trưng ẩm thực ở một đất Sài Gòn nóng bức nhưng bốn mùa đủ hoa trái. Bởi, trong món chè này, trái cây là nguyên liệu chủ đạo.

Hầu hết, chè Thái ở các quán đều có chung một công thức chế biến: sữa tươi, nước dừa, sầu riêng, thốt nốt, nhãn xuồng, bông tuyết, rau câu thái sợi, nước cốt dừa, sương sa. Cái khác của mỗi quán là liều lượng công thức, có quán sử dụng kem thay cho sữa tươi, nhưng thường thì món sầu riêng được ưu ái tối đa trong mỗi ly chè Thái.


Sau chè Thái là chè Mỹ cũng hợp với Sài Gòn. Nói đến chè Mỹ là nói đến một hệ thống quán chè Mỹ mọc lên khắp nơi: chè Mỹ (Nguyễn Văn Đậu – Bình Thạnh), chè Mỹ tại số 107 đường Nguyễn Thái Học, quận 1, chè Mỹ (quận 6), đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh (Bình Thạnh)…

Chè được làm từ các loại trái cây như: dừa, thốt nốt, nhãn, mít, cùng với rau câu, đậu trắng và kem được cho là nhập từ Mỹ. Nhờ vị thơm của kem cộng với các loại trái cây khác nhau mà chè Mỹ có hương vị đặc trưng, không lẫn vào đâu được.


Lê Nguyễn Minh Phương, học sinh lớp chín, trường Đồng Khởi, quận 1, vừa ăn chè với các bạn đang dự sinh nhật của mình, chia sẻ: “Tụi em chọn quán chè làm sinh nhật vì quán chè đã trở nên quen thuộc với học sinh, giá rất rẻ, chỉ từ 4.000 đến 12.000 đồng/ly, phù hợp với số tiền cha mẹ cho ăn quà vặt hàng ngày. Tụi em 50 người ăn một buổi tiệc sinh nhật chỉ hết 500.000 đồng thôi, mỗi người góp 10.000 đồng, vừa no vừa bổ”.

Bà Nguyễn Thị Ngọc Mỹ, chủ tiệm chè Mỹ trên đường Nguyễn Thái Học, cho biết, mỗi ngày trung bình có khoảng 700 đến 800 lượt khách đến ăn chè của bà, chưa kể khách ăn xong còn mua về nhà. Khách đến ăn chè còn xin địa chỉ, số điện thoại để đặt hàng giao tận nơi làm việc. Nhân viên thường bận giao hàng lúc 1 đến 4 giờ chiều, bởi giờ này nhân viên ngân hàng, chứng khoán thường hay có cảm giác đói và họ ăn chè lót bụng.

Các quán chè không chỉ có chè, bánh flan, sâm bổ lượng, nước ép, sinh tố và các món ăn nhẹ như: bột chiên, cá viên chiên, bò bía… đáp ứng nhu cầu ẩm thực của mọi lứa tuổi. 

(Theo SGTT)
Cùng khám phá các *quán chè ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan che ngon o Sai Gon*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------

